# Car pulls same direction after turn



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Ok suspension gurus, I have a problem that is beyond my scope to diagnose.
The car is a 92 SE-R, is lowered on Hyperco Gen II springs and KYB AGX's/GR-2's (the adjustable ones, not the OEM. Can't remember which)

Like the title says, the car will pull the same direction after I turn. If I turn right, the car pulls right. Same with the left. 

I've replaced the outer tie-rods, which seemed to help how bad the car pulled. I also had an alignment done. It was straight until I pulled out of the shop, and then it started doing the same thing. The amount it pulls seems to be related to how fast/hard I took the turn. At faster speeds (35-40 mph) it seems to even itself out and tracks straight.

Inner tie-rods? Steering bushings? I know that my inner CV's are worn since I can hear them clunk pretty bad in reverse. Any suggestions are much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Could be one of many things.

the order in which I would check things:

1. strut bearings
2. control arm bushings
3. steering rack bushings
4. ball joints


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Could be one of many things.
> 
> the order in which I would check things:
> 
> ...


Ok, that leaves the steering rack bushings. The struts maybe have 20k on them, the balljoints and control arm bushings too. They were all done before I got the car. The kid I bought it off of said he thought the steering bushings were bad, but didn't sound too sure.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it could still be the strut bearings..

rack bushings:
get flashlight.
open hood.
have helper start car and turn wheel from lock to lock. 
watch steering rack against firewall and note any movement. compliance in the rubber bushings is okay. the entire rack moving 1/4" is NOT okay.

The strut bearings are prone to failure on the 4,5,6 gen Maximas. they're just cheap little plastic discs with a sheet of teflon-injected plastic in them to make them spin freely... often times they will get stuck slightly crooked in the strut when installing a new one and they will seem to work okay for about 6 months, then the strut will begin to have problems turning.
the 3rd gen Maximas use a steel ball bearing designed for the purpose, so they are MUCH tougher, but still are known to fail on a 15 yr old car.

I have a feeling your classic is going to be one of those two setups...
the way to check... witht he car on the ground, reach around the wheel and grab the spring in the wheel well. have a helper SLOWLY turn the wheel from side to side (make sure they realise your hands are in there and stop if you start to scream in pain!!!). there is plenty of room to reach around the springs in a Maxima, but I'm not sure on a Sentra.... anyway, feel the spring as the wheels are turning and feel for any binding in the rotation. the top and bottom portions of the spring should both rotate as an assembly. any binding in the strut bearing will cause the spring to twist and then jerk into new position. this will cause the steering to pull to the side you just turned from when you try to go back to driving straight, as there's a twisting load on the spring.


so check those things out and see what happens.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

That was an excellent write-up on how to check those items. Exactly what I needed. Thank you very much! I will check them tommorow, I think I can trust my roommate not to hurt me...


----------

